# Gatton Rock on the Clear Fork 11/3



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Waded from the nursery west to Gatton Rock Road today. Caught eight small browns and several creek chubs  Did see a couple large browns but they were not interested in anything I was casting. The water was fantastic ... clear and just at the right level. - Bill


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a decent day. I really like that stretch of the Fork. Usually not crowded, and there are some good holes. I've never been very sucessful there, but then again I'm not that sucessful anywhere I fish. I would have been thrilled with 8 small brownies.


teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.. darn if it would not be a supposed banner day for pellet heads in Erie I would be at the fork!


----------

